# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Помогите с выгрузкой баз 1С 7 Зарплата и кадры

## Инночка-киска

Подскажите, как выгрузить две базы одной фирмы(головной и филиала) в одну общую и при этом чтобы они не заменялись?

----------

